# Model 1300 Turkey



## mbarr69 (May 4, 2005)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if they have ever seen a winchester 1300 12guage pump action with a multi colored stock. I have one and I can't find any other information on that specific gun other than the owners manual from winchesters web page which covers just the basic 1300 models.

Any info on this gun that you may know of or any good resources would be a great help!

Thank you,


----------



## Nudiver (Mar 30, 2005)

I have the same gun and your right there is no information on it other then the standard 1300s. I bought mine because of the colors of the wood laminant(sp . It kicks like a mule.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

the reason you cant find any info the gun is they only made a very few. so if i was you i would hang on to it 

Ernie


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

the reason you cant find any info the gun is they only made a very few. so if i was you i would hang on to it  or E-mail the company and see what they have to say

Ernie


----------

